# IM SO HAPPY!!!!



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi im new to this forum, well iv been reading it for a while. i bought 2 mice a couple of months ago with the hope of breeding them but although they tried alot...nothing.

i just went to clean them out tonight and the female ran straight into the house and when i opened up the house i saw lots of little pink things rigglin around! i think i heard hersqueking yesterday evening but she usualy does that when their at it.......but she's had little babies!

i havnt counted them yet as i think their only a day or 2 old so i didnt want to disturb them but i will count them soon.....yay!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice one mate, you'll soon be overrun...........


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

Be careful of the male; i've heard of them eating the females young before.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, best to remove the male.
Most rodents and mustelid males will eat young.


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations on the babies!
Tanya xx


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

congrats!!:no1: Baby rodents look so cute. Make sure you get some pics at some point.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i don't take any of the males out.. and they don't eat the young!!

some of them, the rats and the gerbils expecially, act as decent fathers.. grooming the babies.. keeping them warm when the mum is out eating..

its best to remove the male unless you want more babies mind. but i rarely if ever get a problem with the male eating his own babies..

introduce a strange male into a tank with another males babies, and they will sometimes eat them then, but i don't have a problem otherwise

N


----------



## fantiquitous (Feb 7, 2007)

they are probably only likely to eat them if they are too overcrowded or stressed or soemthing like that. and as with other animals, i expect if he knows they are his babies, he'll not see the need to go out of his way to kill/eat them. unless like i said, there was overcrowding, or any kind of food shortage. (or perhaps if one was weak or ill).

ofcourse i am guessing.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

i leave the males in and have never had any problems. In fact it is usually the males I notice defending the babies or moving them if i get to close changing the food and water. 
I would advise not to touch the little ones until they have fur. I made that mistake in the past moving them to clean the cage out and the next time I went to feed the mice they had eaten all the pinkies


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I keep mine in pairs and always leave the male in and have never had any problems with cannibalism.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Nerys said:


> i don't take any of the males out.. and they don't eat the young!!
> 
> some of them, the rats and the gerbils expecially, act as decent fathers.. grooming the babies.. keeping them warm when the mum is out eating..
> 
> ...


i agree with Nerys here, my male stays in with the females and helps them out loads.
mine havnt eaten any, i think its just a thing we get told by people to give our rodents a break from breeding


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

fantiquitous said:


> they are probably only likely to eat them if they are too overcrowded or stressed or soemthing like that. and as with other animals, i expect if he knows they are his babies, he'll not see the need to go out of his way to kill/eat them. unless like i said, there was overcrowding, or any kind of food shortage. (or perhaps if one was weak or ill).
> 
> ofcourse i am guessing.


im like that myself with my 5 boys, stressed out but i wouldnt eat them lol xx


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

this is kind of an old post now but thought i would let you know the female from before had her second litter today :smile: i have moved her to a little cage of her own for some peace (transfered her whole nest so as not to disturb the babies) they are multiplying rather quickly tho! i actually had to get rid of the original male because he was just TOO randy, trying to hump his own babies as soon as they got fur! i have sold a couple and 5 went for what they were intended but i have 3 babies from the first litter, the mother and a new litter today of god knows how many..........im gunna have to see if the shop want some..:lol2:


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

i wouldnt leave the male's in there as they will in the end eat the baby's same as the mum will if they lack nutriten the parent's eat some of there baby's for loadsa reasons as in if they think they have to many to look after or they need the goodness from a baby so they eat it.
are they pet's or food


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

the first time the male stayed with the female and there was no problems. this time however the male is here anymore and i moved the female with her new litter into a different cage away from the 3 from her last litter....so its just her and the new babies:smile:

oh and yes they are bred because i also keep snakes but i try and make sure some of them either are sold or kept for breeding beacause im soft.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Owen had mice for a long time that would have babies and be fine. Then he went on holiday for a week and left a neighbour in charge who split the male from the female and babies as she gave birth whilst Owen was away, and the mother got stressed and ate all the babies. And then she died. Poor Owen came back to only having one male mouse alive


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

mEOw said:


> Owen had mice for a long time that would have babies and be fine. Then he went on holiday for a week and left a neighbour in charge who split the male from the female and babies as she gave birth whilst Owen was away, and the mother got stressed and ate all the babies. And then she died. Poor Owen came back to only having one male mouse alive [/quote
> 
> i hope that dosnt happen!... i think it should be fine but i will check on the babies tomorrow, dont want to disturb them yet


----------

